# Wildview Game Cameras



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Wildview Xtreme Twin-Pack 2.0 Megapixel Digital Scouting Cameras

or

Wildview Bubba Cam TGLBC1 1.3MP Scouting Camera

Anybody ever use these??? I see Cabelas has them on sale for $109.99 for a 2 pack. Just curious if anyone has experience with them.

Now, please no comments on how awesome cuddeback are, I know they're good, I'm just looking into getting a couple different cameras. I already own a couple Moultries and love them!!! I'm just trying to get a few more cameras in the arsenal at a cheaper price, so please keep the cuddeback comments to yourself.

Tator


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have another one I will sell you for $40.00 digital. Send me a pm if you are interested


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Dont have any experience with either, but sheesh, $100 for two!? Either thats a heck of a deal, or those are some crappy cams.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

That's what I'm trying to figure out. I just need a cam that is decent, not awesome (cuddeback). If the Wildview takes decent pics, and other people are happy with the ones they own, I wouldn't mind picking up a couple for that price.......

nobody uses these?????????

I was looking on ebay, and hell, you just as well head across the river to Cabelas and buy a brand new camera for the prices they go for cuddes, moultries, etc.....


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a couple of the moultrie D-40's. $100 a piece, theyve been real good for me. Might want to look into these.

You could always buy em and try em out in the house. See if theres anything you dont like. Cabelas is pretty good about returns.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Tator.....I have the two pack and a moultree.

Here is a picture of the wildview...










Here is the moultree...










This is a picture of the same deer.

I personally will not buy another wildview. I like the moultree better. The wildview did not keep accurate time and date. The moultree did.

They are alright camera's but the trigger is slower than the moultree and the clarity is not as good (as you can see). But for the price. They are very good and get the job done.

*the deer in the pic is not sick. I just came out of the water.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

You get what you pay for. Buy the right ones the first time and you'll save money in the long run...


----------

